# Show prep



## Mominis (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to start a thread with little tricks and tips about show grooming and conditioning. In several other threads, I've seen some really interesting ideas and I thought maybe we could all throw in our 'trade secrets.'

One thing we have done in the past to deepen and enhance the color of blacks, bays, buckskins, pallies, chestnuts, and deeper coated horses is to give them a tsp to start and up to a TBS for a horse that doesn't seem to show much coat difference in 30 days or so (for minis, I'd guess you'd go 1/2 tsp-1/2 TBS) of sweet paprika in their feed. Another thing that we do feed wise is to keep an old coffee grinder in the feed room and freshly grind flaxseed for their feedings. It breaks down the shell of the seed and allows for better absorbtion and glowing coats.

For extra super white coats, we give them a bath with Ivory dishsoap to cut the grease and dirt in the coat. Then, after we dry them well, we use a pre-whitening substance. I don't really know what to call it, it isn't an oil really or a lotion, exactly. I'll have to try to find the name of the stuff, it's been a while. We get it at a local tack shop that caters mainly to ASB people. After they soak in that for about 10 minutes, we use ShoSno, a show dog shampoo that whitens better than any of the horse products we've tried. Then, after we rinse, we hand wipe them down and give them a fine coating of Roux White Minx. Once the White Minx is in, we use the sweat scraper to remove extra water and help the White Minx distribute evenly through the coat. Then we spray them with a non-silicone based show spray (not a finishing spray). Then we let them graze in short grass in the sun while they dry. We don't use any of this on the faces, except the White Minx. For faces we use Johnson and Johnson Baby Shampoo, no tears formula so that we don't sting the eyes with the soap and then use a sponge to rinse the faces before putting the White Minx on the blazes or full faces for greys.

What tricks do you have up your sleeves?


----------



## jegray21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh I like this one! I have no idea how everyone got their horses so nice for the halter classes



Hopefully you guys will share

For the white horses what do you do about them looking pink when clipped?


----------



## angelspeeper (Jan 29, 2010)

jegray21 said:


> Oh I like this one! I have no idea how everyone got their horses so nice for the halter classes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I use to show paints ( big horses) we used to shave them two to three days ahead of time. That gives them enough time to lose the pink look.


----------



## Mominis (Jan 29, 2010)

To cover up the pink, what I've done in the past is wait until the horse is totally and completely dry (that was a lesson I learned the hard way because this makes a huge mess if they are still even slightly wet) and then pour some baby powder in my hand and rub it into the coat. You can layer it on until the pink doesn't show though and the coat is pristine white. I like this trick because it doesn't involve Shapely's. Shapely's is great stuff but it stinks and it makes them look unnaturally white, like white out. lol

Angelspeeper, you are braver than I am. I always have clipped my greys a week ahead of time and colored horses two weeks ahead. I do a nice clip but I just know it will be the time that I wait until the day before to clip that I leave huge clipper marks or something terrible. Can I bribe you to come do my clip jobs for me?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 30, 2010)

Your only allowed to enhance the mane and tail of a mini for show (for example coloring a sun bleached mane and tail back to black) your not allowed to do anything on the body, which means you cant powder them or use shapeleys spray chalk. With a white, clip them with a #10 blade 7-10 days ahead of time, and keep them in a sheet or turned out at night so they dont get a sunburn. You have to experiment with clipping your horse to see what it looks like at 7 and 10 days. My silver dapple gelding looks amazing clipped a day or two before the show, except his white socks. I do them 3-4 days before the show in a 15 blade. Hair seems to grow back faster around the hoofs, and ears.

I use a human hair flat iron on my geldings mane and sometimes even his tail. Both are thick, and even when thinned as much as I can thin them, they get poofy. This makes them very smooth and sleek, and really makes him look better. Of course, I only have pictures of him without it done.

Use a sharpie around the top of the hoof where it meets the cornet band, it will help to keep the hoofblack from bleeding onto their cornet hairs.

I use a cheap plastic place mat at shows to have them stand on while I apply hoof black, keeps the dirt off of the hoof while its drying. Many show grounds arent thrilled about hoof black rings left on their cement aisles.

I use black electrical tape instead of a chain keeper on my show halter chains. I think its less bulky.


----------



## angelspeeper (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm having to learn all over again. I forget we can't powder white on the little ones.

I also used Shapely's on the big ones. Had one horse the was red dun paint, but her mane was red, but her tail was solid black on the inside and red & black on the outside. (mostly red though). I would used the Shapely's sorrel to blend her tail so that the black wasn't so obvious. But like what was already posted...the stuff stinks!!! Smells like spray paint.

A flat iron on manes/tails? Will have to remember that one!!!! Maybe there's hope for my wild child yet

lightly sand the surface of the hoof before applying hoof black...it gives it a better finished appearance.

Hair DRESSSING not gel for stray hairs.

For an unruly/difficult horse we used to mix a little lavendar oil into the face oil (for muzzle only) And use just a LITTLE...its very strong...don't want your horse going into the ring smelling like a garden do ya?

One that I have seen a lot that most people don't think about...make sure your horse's privates and behind are clean!!! I know that sounds like something obvious, but you wouldn't believe how many times I have seen this. An immaculately groomed horse that makes think say wow...very well groomed...until you get behind it! As the horse starts to trot, they naturally raise their tail....ewww... mare crusties. Or a male who drops down to urinate and it looks very dirty!!! YUCK!!! The judge notices!!!!!


----------



## Mominis (Jan 30, 2010)

Good point about the privates. As part of my daily grooming routine (people usually look at me like I'm a nut), I use moisturizing baby wipes with aloe to clean the under the tail areas and the underside of the dock. I haven't had many mares, so I haven't had to worry about mare crusties (well put, btw lol). Then when we show, I just dab a little baby oil on the underside of the dock and the entire under the tail areas so they don't have that chalky funky look.

Another thing that we do around the faces is put a thin layer of Vaseline on the above the eye area and the muzzle when we work them. This seems to make the hair in those areas thinner and it really makes a world of difference when it comes time to show groom/clip. I think that the vaseline somehow chokes the hair shaft and keeps it from growing as much, I don't know the mechanics of it, but I do know that it works. Then, after their workout, when they get groomed, I remove it with a baby wipe. I always get the baby wipes that say 'moisturizing with aloe,' as they don't seem to be as drying to the skin.

I've used a blow dryer on manes and tails before, but I've never thought of using a straightener. That's a good one! I have a question about the Sharpie on the coronet band, does it seem to dry out the coronet band area? How do you remove it after the show? I doubt alcohol would be strong enough to take it off, so would the hoof polish remover get that off too?


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jan 30, 2010)

can anyone out there find me 10 tubes of Zauder's black face make up?


----------



## Mominis (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a new one on me. What is it? Is it a human product or an animal product? I'm guessing that you are wanting it for the eyes/muzzle to deepen the color, right? If you can't use powder, do they let you use colored face goo? I just got my rulebook in the mail today, so I haven't had a chance to check out the rules on grooming yet. I promise to do my homework over the weekend so I don't ask these simple questions.


----------



## ruffian (Jan 31, 2010)

"I use black electrical tape instead of a chain keeper on my show halter chains. I think its less bulky."

I use a thin piece of black elastic sewn on each ring. It keeps the halter on snugly, and I have more control with the chain if I need it. It keeps the halter very nicely in place. I use 1/4" elastic. it's virtually invisibly on the horse.

Yes you can use black make up on the faces.

I use the sharpie at the top of the hoof, not on the coronet band. So there's no problem with drying out the skin. It's just to define the top of the hoof without the hoof black going up into the hair.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jan 31, 2010)

The VERY BEST thing in the WORLD to clean sheaths and nipples is something called "Squeeky Clean". It smells good and it neuteralizes the stink of dirty sheaths. It is also very mild!


----------



## Ellen (Feb 1, 2010)

Last year I learned the best trick. Go Jo handcleaner. for white manes, tails, legs and and other spots. Takes the yellows out! Just make sure you rinse well and then condition.

We then tie them to them to wash rack for their hot oil tx. If only someone would do for me what I do for my babies. LOL!

Any one heard of using Dreft to clean Sheaths and a mares teets? I always use the actual sheath cleaner, but i am always looking for a bargain.

Or, Gaitorbait, Where can I find squeaky clean?


----------



## Mominis (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay, I've been reading my rulebook (yay!) and according to p.252, which is in Part 11N, "Changing the coat color of a horse is not permitted but highlighting the mane, tail, eyes, ears, muzzle, etc. is permissible." As using baby powder is not changing the color of the horse, I don't see how that's not legal unless you were trying to whiten an area that wasn't supposed too be white. This is about as clear as mud. lol

There are some cool tips on here! This is fun! Ellen, where do you find the GoJo? Is it a human product or a horse product? btw, the pre-whitener that I mentioned is no longer carried by the store I used to get it from and I cannot for the life of me remember what it was called. Grrrr....


----------



## wildoak (Feb 2, 2010)

I would consider baby powder on white areas to be a grooming enhancement, much like oil or Show Sheen. It doesn't alter color or change anything, just whitens the white.



I can't tell you whether the rule book specifically addresses it, but it's very commonly used on every breed I've shown, including minis.

I'll second the suggestion to feed paprika and flaxseed, both seem to help deepen the shine and color. Does anyone use Black as Knight or any or their products?

Jan


----------



## Mominis (Feb 2, 2010)

wildoak said:


> I would consider baby powder on white areas to be a grooming enhancement, much like oil or Show Sheen. It doesn't alter color or change anything, just whitens the white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jan.

I've tried Black as Knight and I didn't think it did much. The paprika works better, IMHO. I didn't like the texture of the Black as Knight at all either. It looked like it had the sweepings from the stable floor in it. Ewww....


----------



## shadowpaints (Feb 2, 2010)

hmmmm.... lets see

Paprika for my paliminos, and my sorrel.. BOSS for their coat.. a 1/4 ounce of corn oil for coats... OH a wire brush OR a plain sos pad to take of the icky colors on a hoof..

oh and Peroxide takes sharpie marker off!! hehe!

the horses with black manes, i dye em black if needed....

every year i be sure i have shaved each horse at least 2 times before each show..

i make sure all mine are used to pelleted feed before we leave and pre mix many of the supplements and put them in a ziplock baggie. along with each horses portion of alfalfa pellets ( i weigh it before hand!)

also make sure you bring at least a rasp and a hoof knife just in case you get to the show and realize that a certian horse is a bit uneven.

oh, and for my Mr. studdly (AKA cash) vicks in the nose as he is young and tends to forget his manners LOL

instead of the stuff most people buy for eyes and noses, i use baby oil gel.. cheaper and looks pretty good!

im sure ill think of others.. later when my mare is done being prego !

Great ideas all!


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 3, 2010)

A few or our experiences and thoughts:

Ivory Soap: Used it year's ago on our Shetland pony who was mostly white. She really sparkled! But over the years through other equine exhibitors, dog groomers, and vets; it was suggested we rethink this as a dish detergent is too harsh if used often. It strips and drys the hair and skin of their natural oils.

Using powder on the body (especially if it is lots of white). It sounds a little phobic



but after time aren't you and the horse breathing in that white stuff if you are using so much on them?



Maybe I'm a health nut






.

We like "Miracle Groom" heaps for stains at shows. Spray on a towel and rub (elbow grease); clean!

We use a really good human shampoo for white/grey hair for our grey/pinto/etc. horses (you can use it on any color) to help get them white with LOTS of good old fashioned elbow grease. You can get the good shampoos at a retail Beauty supply like "Sally's" that sells to the public too (or talk to your hairdresser). Happy Grooming


----------



## jegray21 (Feb 3, 2010)

mydaddysjag said:


> Your only allowed to enhance the mane and tail of a mini for show (for example coloring a sun bleached mane and tail back to black) your not allowed to do anything on the body, which means you cant powder them or use shapeleys spray chalk. With a white, clip them with a #10 blade 7-10 days ahead of time, and keep them in a sheet or turned out at night so they dont get a sunburn. You have to experiment with clipping your horse to see what it looks like at 7 and 10 days. My silver dapple gelding looks amazing clipped a day or two before the show, except his white socks. I do them 3-4 days before the show in a 15 blade. Hair seems to grow back faster around the hoofs, and ears.
> I use a human hair flat iron on my geldings mane and sometimes even his tail. Both are thick, and even when thinned as much as I can thin them, they get poofy. This makes them very smooth and sleek, and really makes him look better. Of course, I only have pictures of him without it done.
> 
> Use a sharpie around the top of the hoof where it meets the cornet band, it will help to keep the hoofblack from bleeding onto their cornet hairs.
> ...



Flat Iron Great Idea! Works for me : ) I blow dry my Friesian's feathers...my friends are going to think I am crazy ..lol


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 4, 2010)

shadowpaints said:


> hmmmm.... lets see
> Paprika for my palominos, and my sorrel.. BOSS for their coat.. a 1/4 ounce of corn oil for coats... OH a wire brush OR a plain sos pad to take of the icky colors on a hoof..
> 
> oh and Peroxide takes sharpie marker off!! hehe!
> ...




How much Paprika do you use? I have two palomino's that haven't turned yet they're yearling's would you use the pap on them? Plus, I'm using the Dak Oil and Dak Orange.


----------



## Mominis (Feb 5, 2010)

On the paprika, start at 1/2 tsp on a full sized horse you can go up to 1 TBSP. I would likely keep it at 1/2 tsp-1 tsp. for a mini, but then again, I'm just learning about them.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a really interesting and informative thread. I'm definitely taking some notes.


----------



## angelspeeper (Feb 5, 2010)

paprika???? Like the food spice? Isn't this a little "spicy"?? Don't the horses mind?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2010)

There is SWEET paprika, which you would feed your minis, and Hot paprika, which you would not!

I've used shoe polish (i.e. Kiwi, the stuff in the little flat tin) and the one that comes in the bottle with the sponge tip applicator to enhance the eyes, muzzle and inside of the ears. Since it's kind of waxy, it really lessens the irritation inside the ears. And, of course, a dash of baby oil gel to make it shine.

My personal favourite grooming products are Absorbine Super-Poo, Show Sheen and World Champion Pepi.

I NEVER brush or comb manes and tails, except after a bath after they've been treated with conditioner and Show Sheen, and even then it's minimal.

I apply corn starch to white socks for the ultimate white. Baby powder is good, too, if I'm out of corn starch.

I *can't stand *the look of a balded muzzle with black goop applied too heavily all the way up the nose band (looks like the poor horse is wearing a feed bag!!), so I blend the hair when clipping the face and apply a bit of enhancer, whether it's shoe polish or an actual horse product, plus gel, in order to achieve a more natural look. I'm a firm believer in the LESS IS MORE school of thought.

This is an excellent thread! I've seen quite a few new ideas so far! Thanks!


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 5, 2010)

Paprika question....Thinking about trying it but have heard that there are brands that are better than the other and will achieve better results. Anyone experience this? What brand do you use and where do you get it. Are you just buying in bulk? Organic? More info much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mominis said:


> On the paprika, start at 1/2 tsp on a full sized horse you can go up to 1 TBSP. I would likely keep it at 1/2 tsp-1 tsp. for a mini, but then again, I'm just learning about them.



Thanks, I'm copying and pasteing too. TJ


----------



## angelspeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

shows how much time I spend in the kitchen





Paprika...sweet? Is there a brand name anyone would like to share?


----------



## Mominis (Feb 6, 2010)

I think my spices are McCormick, but I really don't think it matters all that much. What does matter is the age of the paprika. It really isn't much good afer a few months once it's been opened. I love to cook, it's a hobby of mine.


----------



## Genie (Feb 6, 2010)

shadowpaints said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> _oh, and for my Mr. studdly (AKA cash) vicks in the nose as he is young and tends to forget his manners LOL_
> 
> *I have also heard that you can swipe some of the "icy cold" gel that is used for sore muscles on the tummy area of Mr.Studly and it will discourage "dropping"*


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 6, 2010)

I heard from Dolores Williams that if you scratch Mr. Studly's tongue when he drops his personnel area he will pick it back up again. I saw it personally and it worked on the two I saw. TJ


----------



## squeaky (Feb 6, 2010)

Taylor Jo said:


> I heard from Dolores Williams that if you scratch Mr. Studly's tongue when he drops his personnel area he will pick it back up again. I saw it personally and it worked on the two I saw. TJ



I have heard of this working also, just yet have found a stallion that will willing let me scratch tongue. I have hear of rubbing a stallions gums to get him stop dropping, but haven't tried it. Accumate and vicks work wonders in the nose of a stallion.

Amanda


----------



## Mominis (Feb 6, 2010)

Is anyone else dying to clip? I just got a new set of Osters from ebay and they come with two 10's. I can't wait for our boy to get here and the weather to warm up enough to see what's under all of his fuzz. I hear Laube's are better than Oster's, but I've used Oster's for years and I really have no complaint about them. The only concern that I have is that it will be really tough to clean out a mini ear with the regular 50 blade on the Osters. Do you use a special ear trimmer on your minis because of their ear size? I know in clipping a really fine ear on a large horse that I often wished for a smaller ear trimmer, but (this was several years ago) they didn't have a really tight blade on the ear trimmers, just a 10. I'd love to hear what you guys do for ears.


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Feb 6, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Is anyone else dying to clip? I just got a new set of Osters from ebay and they come with two 10's. I can't wait for our boy to get here and the weather to warm up enough to see what's under all of his fuzz. I hear Laube's are better than Oster's, but I've used Oster's for years and I really have no complaint about them. The only concern that I have is that it will be really tough to clean out a mini ear with the regular 50 blade on the Osters. Do you use a special ear trimmer on your minis because of their ear size? I know in clipping a really fine ear on a large horse that I often wished for a smaller ear trimmer, but (this was several years ago) they didn't have a really tight blade on the ear trimmers, just a 10. I'd love to hear what you guys do for ears.


Hi, I use a 50 or 40 blade in the ears. I place the sheet cotton that I pull apart into the ear it helps with loose hair from falling down the ear canal and noise factor. I like the Oster clipper I prefer the andis AG they are lighter. I do like the laube but U better be quick they Heat up fast and are heavy. The little trimmers I haven't found one yet that cuts very well. I do fold the ear back to flatten it out to get that big blade in there and I go at an angle. I like this POST MUCH!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 7, 2010)

Just a note about the paprika, is tests positive for capsaicin on a druh test, so you may want to discontinue using it a week ahead of time.

I fed it to midas for a year and it never seemed to help. I was feeding him NU-IMAGE, BOSS, and Paprika as coat supplements. It was the lightest his coat had ever been.






Here he is as a late yearling. This is in mid october after he had been on the feed regime for atleast 7 months. This clip was actually about 2 weeks old, and he had been kept blanketed and under lights.






Here he is as a 3 year old, he was getting minimal EquiOmega Complex as a coat supplement. This clip was 5 days old, not blanketed or clipped.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 8, 2010)

Found this Paprika online. Organic and the sweet kind and very reasonably priced.

http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/organic-paprika


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 8, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Is anyone else dying to clip? I just got a new set of Osters from ebay and they come with two 10's. I can't wait for our boy to get here and the weather to warm up enough to see what's under all of his fuzz. I hear Laube's are better than Oster's, but I've used Oster's for years and I really have no complaint about them. The only concern that I have is that it will be really tough to clean out a mini ear with the regular 50 blade on the Osters. Do you use a special ear trimmer on your minis because of their ear size? I know in clipping a really fine ear on a large horse that I often wished for a smaller ear trimmer, but (this was several years ago) they didn't have a really tight blade on the ear trimmers, just a 10. I'd love to hear what you guys do for ears.


I use the Wahl Pocket Pro clipper for ears, eyes, and noses. They have a size 30 or 40 blade on them I think and take a AA battery. The battery seems to last a long time, they dont get hot, are inexpensive, and quiet, but you do have to go slower on the whiskers since they are thicker.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 9, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Is anyone else dying to clip? I just got a new set of Osters from ebay and they come with two 10's. I can't wait for our boy to get here and the weather to warm up enough to see what's under all of his fuzz. I hear Laube's are better than Oster's, but I've used Oster's for years and I really have no complaint about them. The only concern that I have is that it will be really tough to clean out a mini ear with the regular 50 blade on the Osters. Do you use a special ear trimmer on your minis because of their ear size? I know in clipping a really fine ear on a large horse that I often wished for a smaller ear trimmer, but (this was several years ago) they didn't have a really tight blade on the ear trimmers, just a 10. I'd love to hear what you guys do for ears.



This is what I use and it does a good job. I use it for ears, muzzle the day of the show, trimming up around the hoof, anywhere. It works great for me. Powerful. I ESPECIALLY love it for the ears it's MUCH more quite for my horses ears. Oh year around the eyes too. Wahl EQ Arco SE Pink Cordless/Batter Clipper

Features:

5 - in -1 detachable blade adjusts from size #9 to #40

Quite, very low vibration operation

Cool blade and body

Continuous cordless operation

Includes:

Clipper w/ indicator light

Charging base w/ indicator light

2-NiMH batteries

5-in-1 cut length adjustable blade set

Durable storage case

4 snap-on guide combs

Blade oil

Cleaning brush

Lubricating oil

Blade guard

Instructions

Soft storage case

Also, thanks on that site for the Paparika I'll get some. Mydaddysjag, your palominio is gorgeous.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 18, 2010)

mydaddysjag said:


> Just a note about the paprika, is tests positive for capsaicin on a druh test, so you may want to discontinue using it a week ahead of time.


I didn't know that. Good information!


----------



## Mominis (Mar 20, 2010)

Supplementation has taken a really big role in this topic, and I think that is great! You can't have one looking show ready outside if his insides are not. As I have mentioned, I am a big fan of flaxseed meal. With just one horse, I was worried about buying a whole 50# bag of flaxseed and having it sit around and daily grinding what I need to supplement. Well, I've just found that Wal-Mart sells flaxseed meal in human portions. It must be kept refrigerated, but that takes the worry of having large quantities go to waste as well as gets rid of the grinding process. WHOO-HOO!!

I know lots of people just feed the whole seed, but a friend of mine is a nutritionist and she said that the horse derives more benefits from the ground form. Though she did agree that in seed form it would serve as a sand colic prevention, as mentioned on another thread.

The other supplements that we use are CocoSoyaSP, Farrier's Formula, and Strongid. I've tried the CocoSoya with great response, but this is the first time I've tried the SP. SP is a blend of two Uckele products. So, we shall see if it works as well as the plain oil. I do like that it isn't in oil form as it won't be so bad with flies in the summer.

So, for those here that show, when are you planning to start sweating necks? We plan to get rolling with that in April. I'd love to hear what your sweating secrets are and am happy to share mine. =D


----------



## kdhminis (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Mominis When is your mini finally going to arrive to you? I know that you have been saying for several months that he is on his way. Where is he coming from? I bet you are anxious to get him. This has been a great thread. I just went to a clinic in Arkansas that had a lot of grooming instructions in it - very interesting to me. The one thing I had not heard of was using black magic marker and dobbing it on the muzzle and over the eyes, then using baby oil gel over it to blend it in!! Not sure if I will be doing that or not. It looked good on the two mini's they demonstrated it on though.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 20, 2010)

What I would like to know is how do you take care of forlock and mane hair that is a fly-away or cotton texture?

What I would like to see on this yearling is a silky texture... Anybody with ideas for a good product that can do this for a show?

I really dont want to goop it up with something oily or sticky, as he is a white horse, and that wont look good. .


----------



## Mominis (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi kdhminis. Yes it has seemed like forever waiting on him. We actually decided on him in late January and finalized the purchase in early-mid February, but it sure does seem like months, doesn't it! Between the snows here and in Ohio, it has been difficult. We dodged the snows finally, but then the transporter was committed to do work for the big sale in Texas...oh, it has been quite a wait! But finally,the transport is going to pick up two in PA (not mine) on Monday and Tuesday and then head to Ohio and get our boy. I just can't wait. With luck, that should put him here on Thursday. I have his little grooming kit all packed, a month of supplements onhand and a second month's supply on the way. I'm just going bonkers!!!

Margaret, for those fluffy baby hair forelocks, I've used Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine. It isn't super greasy, but it does lay them down nicely. Ultra makes a product that is similar, but it is more expensive and the local TSC doesn't carry it. I think it is called Salon Magic.


----------



## SilverDollar (Mar 23, 2010)

Great thread! Thanks everyone. What are your favorites for the following grooming/show products?

Shampoo (for coats)

Shampoo for mane/tail

Conditioner (for coats)

Conditioner for mane/tail

Coat Polish

Mane and tail detangler

Any others you would recommend?

Has anyone tried "The Trophy Line" products? I heard from one of my QH show friends that it was a good product.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Mar 24, 2010)

I love this thread.... So much information to take in. Here are my personal favorites...

Baby oil gel- great for touch up ons faces...

Regular Baby oil- In the tail and mane to add a little extra glisten

MTG- Is amazing for tails and manes and forelocks. Even helps to get hair to grow more. AMAZING proguct

I love BOSS for my horse's coats.

I just Murphy's Oil soap in the jar to clean all my leather tack. Haven't found anything better out there.

Ziplock Big Bags for keeping everything together feed wise incase someone has to feed for me in a emergency. These bags work great works blankets too..

I think this is all I have for now....


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 24, 2010)

For the forelock in the showring...

* I use hair moose to keep it from fuzzin up or hairs that stray.

* I also use a cute super tiny hair clip to clip the forelock to the show halter instead of just tucking it cause it usually falls out.

I had a judge commet about it once as it "looked very neat" and it was a "great ideal" and it "was'nt very noticable".


----------



## Mominis (Mar 24, 2010)

Silver Dollar, in answer to your questions about product preferences, here are my favorites:

Shampoo (coats, manes, and tails)...for home use Suave both shampoo and conditioner (cheap and effective For shows with a light colored horse or a pinto, ShoSnow...a dog product that really leaves them white. For horses with lots of product build up, mud, or dried sweat stains from hauling that are tough to just groom out, Ivory dish soap. As mentioned earlier in the thread, the Ivory is quite drying to the coat, so a good non-silicone based coat spray after is a good idea after an Ivory bath, though we use it after all baths.

Conditioner at shows, we will usually hit them with Suave conditioner, but then follow up with a Hot Oil treatment if the coat is unusually dry or freshly body clipped. If not, we use a dilute of Shapely's.

For Finishing Spray, I like Ultra's Final Touch. It does collect dust on the way to the ring, so having them covered with a cooler and then having a chamois on hand at the gate before entering is always a good idea. We also take some good terry towels that have been well washed so they don't leave little fuzzies on the coat.

For detangler, Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine.

Never tried the Trophy Line products, so I can't offer an opinion there.

Hope this helps.




Thanks for the great ideas here folks. I'm making notes.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 25, 2010)

I have been watching a lot of youtube videos of in hand showing of the AMHR horses and I'm curious...what do you guys carry into the ring with you to get the horse's attention in the stand up? I can't tell from the videos what it is, treats, maybe? What is permitted? Can you use your hat or shavings to get the ears or do you have to do it all with the treats or whatever it is that you are carrying? Thanks.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 26, 2010)

In AMHR, pretty much anything is permitted. I've seen it all... hay, candy, crinkly peppermint wrappers, laser pointers, cat toys, whatever. People just try to find something to get their horses' attention to get a good expression.

However, try to be inobtrusive. One year at Nationals, I was in the halter ring next to a lady who had a cat toy with a jingle bell in it. She jingled that darn bell for the entire 15 minute class and it was VERY distracting.

Equally distracting are the people who stomp their foot to get their horses to back off or perk up. My shetland stallion HATES that, particularly if it's behind him or something.

Anyway, the sky is the limit pretty much but do try to be considerate.

Andrea


----------



## Tab (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm enjoying this thread. This should be put on the best of...


----------



## Mominis (Mar 26, 2010)

Really?? A cat toy? lol That's interesting. I can see how a 15 minute long performance of Jingle Bells could get a little annoying.





So, if they let you bring all of those things in, I know whips aren't allowed, but how about plastic bags or something like we would normally put on the end of a whip?


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 26, 2010)

If it is a TINY piece of plastic bag, like 2x3 inches or something, that would probably be okay.

But remember, you are pretty close to other horses. To my horses, plastic bags = liberty. Therefore I would be pretty bent out of shape as an exhibitor if I went in the ring with one of my horses and the person behind me pulled out a plastic bag! I would be willing to be my horse would NOT stand still and set up if someone was pulling out a plastic bag behind him!

Andrea


----------



## Mominis (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Andrea. That gives me a few ideas.

I'm still giggling over the 15 minute performance of Jingle Bells. rofl


----------



## Kendra (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm just reading this now, very interesting topic!

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Rose Oil Spray, I used it for the first time last year and I was very impressed! We just sprayed it on (liberally) after their bath and put their clothes on, and the shine it put on them was unbelieveable! Darkened up the colour too, even on freshly clipped horses. And smells pretty.





I would be very leary about using sharpie or shoe polish to black eyes and muzzle. I know lots of people do it, but that seems like a lot of nasty chemical to get so close to your horses eyes.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 26, 2010)

I've never heard of Rose Oil Spray. Is it a horse product?


----------



## susanne (Mar 26, 2010)

Mink oil spray is also great for shine. Keep in mind that shine will draw the eye, so you can use it to accent your horse's best features and use lack of shine to de-emphasize the not-so-good points.

I've found that the promise of a treat can be more effective than giving them food. Actual food causes many horses to mug and contort their faces. Crinkly wrappers (peppermint, for Mingus) are great for ears. The best thing I've found, though, is whenever I give a treat, I scrape my jacket getting it. Then, in the show ring, I bring my hand up in the same way, scraping my jacket, and he really comes alive.

Just be careful, whatever bait or technique you use, to not let it become old and expected. And, whatever you use, don't forget to wear something with pockets! (Ask me how I know...)


----------



## js1arab (Mar 27, 2010)

A couple of things I've learned (some the hard way !)

1. I am with the "I don't like the shaved muzzle" crowd. But I do like a dark, well blended look to the eyes, inner ears and muzzle. I don't like applying things that could be harsh, so I experimented with the coloring chalk they make specifically for horses. I clip with a 40 blade around the eyes, ears and muzzle, then apply the black chalk somewhat thick. Next I take a baby wipe and blend/thin it. Just before going into the ring, I will very lightly put highlighting oil on and it seems to work very well. I don't oil the ears though, they look just fine without it. I forgot to mention, be sure to wipe the ears out with a damp rag to get the dirt/ scurf out first, then do the chalk and wipe.

2. For a finishing spray... now don't laugh... there is a product at Wal-Mart for African American hair. I don't remember the name of it and it isn't the mink oil (tried that once, too greasy and the dust clings to it) It comes in a yellow can with a purple top and cost about $3.00. I saw a Q.H. at a show once who just looked so good, the guy showed me this stuff and I've used it ever since. It really gives a shine to the coat without looking too unnatural or greasy. It makes manes and tails just absolutely shine and dust doesn't cling as bad to it as some of the products I've seen. At one show, the grass was so tall their was no way hoof black was going to work so I just wiped the dust off with a damp rag(feet had already been scrubbed clean at home) and when they dried I lightly sprayed this spray on them and it worked well. I now use it over white feet to add shine without the yellowing look clear polish gives. The added bonus is you don't have to scrub off hoof polish at the end of the day!!!!!

3. When I'm cleaning hooves I use the soap that runs down the leg when shampooing and a scotch scrubber (like the ones for kitchens) This does an excellent job cleaning up the dried skin at the coronet band without the possibility of scratching/poking them with a wire brush, and it leaves the cuticle in good shape instead of stripped like with the electric sanders. It does a nice job of cleaning the white feet too, so very little else needs to be done. Does take a little elbow grease on particularly dirty ones, but I try to do things as safely as possible.

4. And lastly since we all need a little humor. WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T TRY TO BLEND A MISTAKE MADE WITH A 40 BLADE  I was clipping an Arabian for some friends many years ago. I was using a 40 (I know...dumb idea to start with) to clip under the jaw. Something caught his attention and he turned quickly, causing me to run the blade up the side of the jaw. I thought no big deal, I'll just blend it. By the time I got done trying to fix my mess, he was mostly bald from muzzle to ear






Now he wasn't down to the skin bald, just pretty short, but the poor guy, I'm surprised he didn't bury his head in the sand when we hit the arena



I tried covering with some color blend chalk, but it still was pretty obvious.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 27, 2010)

disneyhorse said:


> In AMHR, pretty much anything is permitted. I've seen it all... hay, candy, crinkly peppermint wrappers, laser pointers, cat toys, whatever. People just try to find something to get their horses' attention to get a good expression.


So here's the mystery that drives me insane: how do people CARRY that stuff unobtrusively??



The one halter class I tried with a borrowed yearling colt in 2008 was a disaster. I had no appropriate jacket with good pockets, I don't know how to do my own hair so I looked awful, the colt knew I had no idea what to do so the best I got was having him hold still. I'd grabbed a tiny felt Christmas stocking out of the RV (don't ask



) as a prop and stuffed it in my pocket but it made this huge lump and was pretty darn obvious in my hand when I showed it to him. I felt like an idiot. He'd show for a shiny CD cover but I couldn't figure out how to hide one.





How do you bring this stuff in and not get people looking at you like



??

Leia


----------



## Kendra (Mar 27, 2010)

Mominis said:


> I've never heard of Rose Oil Spray. Is it a horse product?



Yep! This is where I ordered mine. Speaking of, I need to order more pretty soon!

Sterling Star Farm


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 27, 2010)

You know that stuff they put inside the "Crinkle Bags" that are made as Kitty toys??

Line one of your pockets with it (you can make a bag and just put it in but anchoring it is better, even if it is just tacked in) then spend a few minutes crinkling it and giving a treat every time you get a pretty face in response.

Once in the ring you do not need treats at all, just crinkle your pocket and praise verbally!!

I use the disposable shoe shine things for feet...I have tried just about everything, including the hoof enamel that needs to be taken off with turps, but the cheap and cheerful shoe shine is the best and the easiest for me...at a push you can even put it over eyes or on muzzle as it dries so does not come off as grease does.....just read the label well and make sure it is not too heavily chemically based. I use Asda (Walmart) own, they cost very little.

Baby wipes....everyone has baby wipes, right??

I always wash in baby shampoo, not only does it not irritate the horses eyes but it does not irritate mine, either, when it, inevitably, gets shaken into my eyes!!!


----------



## Mominis (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the Rose Oil!

Okay, I've decided to go with Laube clippers, since everyone says they are far and away better than Osters. However, I notice there are several types of them on the market. Which ones are best? (Lazor, Cowboy, etc) Thanks.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 1, 2010)

For the shows here in Reno I take my horse in the day before the show. Then when I am trying to get things organized and get our shade up in place and ancored so it won't blow away. I get to give baths and dry the horses. Then I get to Body Clip. I start with a T-84 blade. Then bath again and use a 10 blade. Then I bath again. I have no concrete area to bath the horses on at home so I have to wait until I get to the show. Can't body clip with out a bath. I don't really have any tricks. I just end up giving 3 baths before the class I show in. I don't show in halter yet so I don't have to do the face so close. I too hate the shaved look.


----------



## krissy3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all , great thread,

as a hair dresser I have tried all the expensive human formulas , and I have to day that it does NOT work as well as I expected. Bio Silk by Biolage, Matrix, with silk protiens expensive ...yes ...does it make the mane feel like silk , NO. dont waste your money.

There is a product you buy at any drug store , a shampoo for little old ladys with white hair..."Shimmer lights" comes in a deep purple bottle. the shampoo is dark purple but as it lathers it becomes lighter , does it work? YES!! like a charm, for your horse and for your grandma. Anyone want to send me a bottle? I cant get it here.

The flat iron is also a great idea, condition the mane and tail, and use a smoothing creme, then comb it into place with a fine tooth comb , if your horse does not like the hair dryer. Then the flat iron. It will "smoke" but that is the product not the hair. If you use dye on the mane , use the darkest brown , not black. Something I have not read yet is to use your clipper to make a straight line on the hair above the coronet band all the way around. Its easy to do , and makes the hoof look really sharp.

I feed whole black sun flower seed to bring out the color in the horse. I dont like to use spices... I once tried cinnimon to help with weight loss, even the smallest amount did make my mare have a slight colic, so for me I stay away from that. Flax seed I give whole , and all the time , not just in show season. I also give a good quality vegie or corn oil,this makes a thin layer of fat under the skin that feeds the hair. Feeding the hair from the inside gives you the shine that you want for showing . goop on the outside of the hair wont give you the same shine. good luck this season!! oh , and I do clean the privates and under the tail. That area can get dry and scratchy. I use baby oil.


----------



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2010)

Katiean said:


> Can't body clip with out a bath.


We use a cattle blower to get the dirt out before a clip. Works very well!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 1, 2010)

Kendra said:


> Katiean said:
> 
> 
> > Can't body clip with out a bath.
> ...


Ditto! Well, actually I use a Double K horse vac but same diff.




That thing has been a GODSEND! I can deep-clean the horses in the winter to keep their skin healthier and get them looking good for winter events and in the spring I give them a thorough blowing then show-sheen like crazy and clip away. I don't get tracks even with that thick winter coat and it comes off easily. Any time I hit a sticky spot as I go through the coat I reblow and re-show sheen the area and it cuts like butter again. The upper back is the only place I run into problems and that's just because so much dirt gets ground in at the roots of the hair. I save that for last when the blades are almost dull so I can hack away without ruining good blades, then I take a wet washcloth to the rough-clipped area, show sheen, blow, and reclip with a good blade. Works like a charm! No more bathing the horses when it's still frigid in the spring and waiting all day for the coat to dry enough to even start clipping.





Life has been so much easier since I got my blower.





Leia


----------

